# New additions



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

just a few little guys that I picked up today!


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

....


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

...


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

and DC_Piranha picked up two of the Texas' also and this Gar!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those guys in your 66g too? if they are you are gonna find that they are gonna harass the hell out of your other fish









they look nice


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

that last pic is a gar, i have 2 but i can't remeber their name, what is it? A scientific name would also be useful. I was told they max out at about 8"-10" i hope this is true because its only a 55g.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice "New Additions"


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

dude all gats get atleast 20-45 inches


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the only small "gar" isnt even a gar







maybe you have a needlenose gar (Xenentodon cancila). they only get like 12" long


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickups.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i was told it was a true gar







. I got it from wharf aquatics and they are usually very good. It looks like that bottom pic. I only got them becuase a spotted gar was too big.

Oh well i still like them, would a pic be useful?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

NEEDLE NOSE GAR..very nice


----------



## stinkyfish (Jan 21, 2004)

i don't think thats a needle nose gar..i think its a hujeta gar aka pike characin, rocket gar. its scientific name is ctenolucius hujeta


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yes, that is a hujeta gar, i have a friend who used to own one,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, that's a teeny hujeta! Nice fish, hope everyone plays nice...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great scoop :nod:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool


----------

